# Homepagegestaltung und Erstellung



## Gammelroggen (27. August 2002)

Hi Leute,
ich habe mir letztens Fireworks MX besorgt, da man eigentlich sehr gut in Sachen Grafik arbeiten kann. Ich würde mir auch gerne ein ganz nettes Homepagedesign damit erstellen. Leider komm ich nicht ganz damit zurecht. ich hab es zwar schon geschafft ein Design zu erstellen, dass aber auch nur, weil ich ein wenig damit rumexperimentiert habe. Sah dann alles ein wenig komisch aus, nicht so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, bzw. ich es schon auf anderen HP's gesehen habe. Bitte helft mir weiter, damit ich es schaffe es einigermaßen gut und vernününftig hinzubekommen.
Danke,

MfG Gammelroggen


----------



## Nofear (27. August 2002)

*Was willst du eigentlich ?*

Hmm, ich werde aus deinem Post leider nicht schlau.
Willst du wissen, wie du dein Projekt slicst ?
Willst du ?

Konkrete Fragestellung bitte, sonst kann dir keiner helfen.
Ach ja, du hast dir ja FW MX erst neulich besorgt meintest du, dann lies dir das Handbuch doch mal durch!!

 

cu


----------



## Gammelroggen (28. August 2002)

also, wie ich es schaffe eine vernünftige hp zu erstellen...


----------



## Nofear (28. August 2002)

Hmm, schon wieder solch algemeines Zeug 
Hier ist das was du brauchst 

Lies dir mal alle Artikel gründlich durch! 

cu


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. August 2002)

Wie wäre es mit , :denken: und dann vorallem:

üben?
üben?
üben?
üben?
üben?
....

Der Link von Nofear sollte schonmal helfen und wenn Du schon stehtst, geh gleich in der Bibliothek vorbei, da stehehn so rechteckige "Dinger", da kann man es nachlesen *dfg*

Also, erst mal HTML lernen, dann die Grafikgrundlagen beherrschen, ein Grafikprogramm bedienen können...

... KONZEPT entwickeln.....

...dann wiederkommen und Fragen kommen, wenn Du nicht alleine klar kommst!

Sorry, aber solche Rfagen / Postings sind einfach dumm und wer dumm fragt bekommt ne dumme Antwort!

Also, wenn Du die FRage anders stells, dann können wir vielleicht auch vorher antworten!



> also, wie ich es schaffe eine vernünftige hp zu erstellen...



Nicht vielleicht etwas zu allgemein?


----------

